# Ryzen 5600 - Not happy with lower than expected results



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 31, 2022)

Hi Guys,


It has been awhile since I have bothered with overclocking or undervolting and I am a bit lost I suppose now! Not as young as I used to be I suppose!!

Anyway!

I have a standard Ryzen 5600 + Asrock b550m Steel Legend with latest BIOS and Be Quite - Dark Rock 4 Pro cooler.

I am pretty sure that these are good enough to get good results from this chip?!

I done a CInebench R23 test and got 11021 as a result. I guess it seems fine? 
I have noticed that my CPU temps are reaching 70c with CPU power at 51W.
It runs at around 4350/4375Ghz.

I was hoping to be able to reach the 5600x with PBO + Auto OC but when I did that. It only went up to 4450Ghz but the temps are now 76c + 72w power draw?? That looks like a huge increase for such a tiny OC??

Am I able to go old school and just manually overclock and undervolt this chip and just get the results that I want on my own? I seem to be struggling to understand the BIOS now and have no idea where to start?!?!

Does anyone have any recommendations or advice??


Thanks guys!


----------



## GerKNG (Aug 31, 2022)

max stable pbo clock offset, 2x scalar and then max out the curve optimizer.


----------



## R0H1T (Aug 31, 2022)

You'll generally get close to peak results with PBO+Voltage Curve Optimizer, the B550m should have that option. Manual OCing won't get you too much over PBO because AMD's boost algorithm's pretty good.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 31, 2022)

Great. I will go into BIOS now and hopefully find these options and make the changes! Will get back too yee shortly!

Okay so I have PBO enabled with scaler set to 2x.
Also I am in curve optimizer and it shows all cores, positive and curve optimizer magnitude?? Should I set this to something???

Does everything look okay here or should I make changes?


----------



## freeagent (Aug 31, 2022)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Also I am in curve optimizer and it shows all cores, positive and curve optimizer magnitude?? Should I set this to something???


Yes.


----------



## GerKNG (Aug 31, 2022)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Great. I will go into BIOS now and hopefully find these options and make the changes! Will get back too yee shortly!
> 
> Okay so I have PBO enabled with scaler set to 2x.
> Also I am in curve optimizer and it shows all cores, positive and curve optimizer magnitude?? Should I set this to something???
> ...


try out all core -10 and use the PC for a while, run benchmarks and play a few games. (for some reason call of duty/warzone triggered the most crashes)
if it's stable try -12 and so on until it gets unstable.
every step is moving your voltage frequency curve by 3-5mv.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 31, 2022)

I see. So I have changed all core curve optimizer sign to negative and all core curve optimizer magnitude to 10.
I assume this is the correct way to do it?

Should I also have PBO scaler set to manual and 2X?  
And CPU boost clock override to 200 or should I disable this?

Check pic


----------



## GerKNG (Aug 31, 2022)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I see. So I have changed all core curve optimizer sign to negative and all core curve optimizer magnitude to 10.
> I assume this is the correct way to do it?
> 
> Should I also have PBO scaler set to manual and 2X?
> And CPU boost clock override to 200 or should I disable this?



Yes. All Core and a negative magnitude (lowers the curve)
PBO Scalar 2X can be ignored by now (makes it getting stable much harder and might not even do anything on a 5600.)
boost clock override to 200. (if that is stable)


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 31, 2022)

Thank you I will begin some testing now!


----------



## damric (Aug 31, 2022)

If you can keep it cool, you should be able to run 104 base clock with the +200 override. This may require you to run flatter LLC to be stable but run hotter. If you are very lucky on silicon then you might be able to undervolt that a bit with the optimizer but don't bet on it.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 31, 2022)

Hmm that's interesting, any idea as to how I do that? I would certainly like to give that a go to further push it and see what it can do!

After a few hours of gaming it's running just fine at 4650Ghz while sticking to around 60c. Not too bad so far.


----------



## HD64G (Aug 31, 2022)

Don't bother with changing the base clock. You are now in a good position for your CPU both thermally and performance wise.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Sep 1, 2022)

You're probably right, the performance is great and I doubt adding an extra 100/200mhz is going to make any difference anyway!

Very happy with the results now and no crashing so I guess everything is working fine now!


----------



## Muaadib (Sep 1, 2022)

Play around with lowering the Curve Optimizer values. On my 5600 I am running -25 All cores, +200 Max freq. CPU runs up to 4.65Ghz in ST and around 4.6-4.5 MT. Temps are in the mid 70s (AIO) while running R23 (11137 MT, but I have a lot of background services running)


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Sep 1, 2022)

Just so that I understand it a bit better..doing the negative scaler thing...does this attempt to run it on lower voltage or something like that?? I've never heard of this scaler thing before so I've no idea what it's really doing ?


----------



## R0H1T (Sep 1, 2022)

It's essentially like an unlimited/unending PL1 for Intel.


> PBO scalar adjusts the FIT/FITness/FailuresInTime limit of your part by that factor. Normally, Ryzen CPUs firmware manages the frequency based on the thermals and voltage and it will reduce your frequency if it sees either of those two going into ranges that reduce the long term reliability of the part. Increasing that limit (at the user’s discretion and own risk, voiding warranty, etc.) can let your system sustain higher frequencies without being throttled.
> 
> *So by default, the scalar is 1x, factory default. If you increase it to 2x, it will double the limit, etc. up to 10x*. You’ll have to see if it helps by trial and error because my own system sees zero improvement from this one and I have a 360mm AIO.


*From reddit* ~


Spoiler





__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ltdtg3


----------



## Muaadib (Sep 1, 2022)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Just so that I understand it a bit better..doing the negative scaler thing...does this attempt to run it on lower voltage or something like that?? I've never heard of this scaler thing before so I've no idea what it's really doing ?


Its an offset value that is applied to the voltage curve. If you set it to +20 for instance its gonna increase the voltage applied by 20mv (or 60mv, cant remember tbh) over the default value. Negative values make it lower than default.

With negative values, we are basically undervolting at all clockspeeds. So its just a question of finding the lowest (max is -30) stable value to get the best temps / headroom.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Sep 1, 2022)

Yes that's brilliant, Now I finally understand all of these new names and methods on how to overclock and undervolt, Much easier I must admit.. I like it!!

Also I just noticed while downloading a game on steam, My CPU was maxing out 100% while downloading at 54mb/s Holy smokes this is a benchmark in its self? I never noticed this before.. I wonder... is this limiting my speeds as I have a 1 Gigabit line and it never goes above 5-600mbps?? Wifi of course so I would assume Lan would be much easier on the CPU?!


----------



## R0H1T (Sep 1, 2022)

It can if the OS is trying to write/move the files while simultaneously downloading it. This would be momentary though, it shouldn't be doing 100% CPU (load) throughout that process.

Try per core load with refresh rate high on task manager, or use something like this ~


----------



## Sithhy™ (Sep 1, 2022)

R0H1T said:


>


What program is this? Looks quite more informative than the usual Performance tab in the task manager


----------



## R0H1T (Sep 1, 2022)

*Process hacker*, IMO the second most important application I have after the browser.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 1, 2022)

This is my kids 5600X. I have it tuned so the lowest clocks it will hit under the hardest of loads is 4600. After that it will boost as far as the microcode will let it. I am using some crap Adatas on this system, so it is using less power than it would running at 2K 1:1 with flat 15s.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Sep 1, 2022)

R0H1T said:


> It can if the OS is trying to write/move the files while simultaneously downloading it. This would be momentary though, it shouldn't be doing 100% CPU (load) throughout that process.
> 
> Try per core load with refresh rate high on task manager, or use something like this ~
> 
> View attachment 260257


This looks interesting. I will download this app and start monitoring downloads and see how it looks. Thanks for that.


----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 2, 2022)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> It has been awhile since I have bothered with overclocking or undervolting and I am a bit lost I suppose now! Not as young as I used to be I suppose!!
> ...


Where did you see this value of 51W?

If it was with HWiNFO sensors window then do it again and observe the Power Reporting Deviation sensor during the CPU 100% load (with CB R23 MT)
And post results here.

CPU PPT (current value) and PowerReportingDeviation (current value) under CB R23 MT run.

And about PBO scalar setting, you might want to leave it on auto or X1
All it does is raising voltages for more sustained boost clocks, overriding the silicon FITness management.

but...



Also....









						5950x and PBO overheated something or busted custom loop?
					

Tiachi ordered.  Now we wait.  Found a video that suggest the extra 4 pin can be used to help supply PCIe power if your using a lot of PCIe devices.   If it's there, plug it in.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Eiffel (Sep 3, 2022)

after almost burning this cpu more than once, maybe these results can help you


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Sep 5, 2022)

Hi guys,

I have not had much time as I would liked to have to do some testing but I done a little bit more today and I want yee to check this out and see if things look okay or if I can push things a bit further.

All cores are not really pushing 4.4Ghz and I would prefer to hit 4.6Ghz but I'm thinking that I probably can't! 

Your thoughts??


----------



## HD64G (Sep 5, 2022)

Cannot retain 4.6GHz with stock power limits. Needs to be oced more and will need good cooling also if so.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Sep 5, 2022)

I have no idea how to do this anymore..how do I increase stock limits??

I'll try anything to reach 4.6ghz at this rate!


----------



## HD64G (Sep 5, 2022)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I have no idea how to do this anymore..how do I increase stock limits??
> 
> I'll try anything to reach 4.6ghz at this rate!


Watch the video below


----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 6, 2022)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I have no idea how to do this anymore..how do I increase stock limits??
> 
> I'll try anything to reach 4.6ghz at this rate!


Its better to see first where you stand now before suggesting anything.
Also it would be nice to know what settings you've changed, and into what, in BIOS inside PBO.

Can you post a screenshot like the one below (same sensors visible, at least for the first 2 columns) during a run of Cinebench R20/23 multi?



Also, enable "Snapshot CPU Polling" on main HWiNFO64 settings (right click system tray icon)


----------

